# Panther III value?



## mickeyc (Apr 13, 2014)

My daughter has found this bike.  What value would you place on it?  Guy is asking $375.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## mruiz (Apr 13, 2014)

is about right, peanut tanks are not easy to find.
I got one since 2005. same color but 1959.
Mitch


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 13, 2014)

*Panther middleweight*

These are cool bikes. He's right about the peanut tanks, it's nice that your bike still has it. Does it have the twin headlights too?


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 13, 2014)

Is it missing front braces?


Mike


----------



## jpromo (Apr 13, 2014)

That's actually a decent deal. I've recently seen this bring pretty big cheese for a middleweight. One at MLC last year sold for a lot of money.. and that's a swap meet.


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 13, 2014)

*One more picture*

No headlight at all.


Mike


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 13, 2014)

*The rack is missing*

Along with the lights. If you google pics of the original bike you will see how these were set up. The front rack would connect to the upper bracket that is still there. And the twin headlights would mount on the rack itself. Trying googling tr Findlay schwinn catalogs for your year.


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't know what year it is.  My daughter was out yard saleing and came across some bikes.  This one was in his basement.  They've left his place, but I have a phone number.  Just trying to get all the info I can.

Mike


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 13, 2014)

I see what the front rack looks like.  Will have to see if he has it.  Doubt it as it probably would have been on the bike.  Is something like that REALLY hard to find?

Mike


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Apr 13, 2014)

*Year*

With the rounded rear rack and the "M" forks I'm guessing it's a late 1960. Missing front rack(easy to find) dual headlights (not so much and pricey) and S reflector. Looks legit and a reasonable asking price.


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 13, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks much for all the responses.

Mike


----------



## jpromo (Apr 13, 2014)

That's right, the dual lights.. front rack is easy to find but the headlights may prove elusive. Offer him 300$; I'd feel good about 3 myself.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 13, 2014)

should mention the starburst badge also puts it in the 60/62 range. the price is a good cali price.


----------



## vincev (Apr 13, 2014)

Heres my Panther 3 with the dual headlights.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 13, 2014)

*Nice Panther Vince*

I remember when you got this one. Super nice example of a complete panther3.


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 13, 2014)

WOW Vince...that's really nice.  I contacted the owner of the red one....no rack or lights.  there are racks on eBay.....$75.00 seems to be the going price.

Mike


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Apr 13, 2014)

As Rich pointed out what's missing, you would probably be looking at 2 bills or so for the lights (when you can find them) and front rack and S reflector.  Still not that bad but not the steal of the century either.  Looks like the paint would clean up nice. Can't tell if it's a 2 speed.


----------



## vincev (Apr 13, 2014)

mickeyc said:


> WOW Vince...that's really nice.  I contacted the owner of the red one....no rack or lights.  there are racks on eBay.....$75.00 seems to be the going price.
> 
> Mike




The dual headlights get WAY too much money on E Bay.They may run ya almost as much as the price of the bike your looking at. The bike looks like a really fair price wih a little wiggle room for the missing rack and lights.Good luck.Nice find.


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Apr 13, 2014)

*Heres my Panther 3 with the dual headlights...*

...And my very similar 59 Panther II. These headlights shown (debuted in 1959 on the Panther II) were made of metal, and thus the chrome lasted if they were maintained, but shortly thereafter I guess they changed suppliers, and Schwinn went to a plastic housing with wafer thin chrome.


----------



## greenephantom (Apr 13, 2014)

The dual lights with bracket and correct long bolt will run you $200 easy. Front rack shouldn't be pricey (they used the basic single-hinge chrome ones for quite a while) if you can find one local, but on eBay another $50 - $70 easy. Deluxe S reflector has been repopped, about $50 if I recall correctly. 

The neat thing about the one you're looking at is that it's set up with a 3 speed style frame and fork. You could (if you felt like spending even more money) convert to a 3 speed with hand brakes. 

Price seems pretty fair, but it won't be cheap to put it right again. But you could easily get by with just adding the front rack and the S reflector and just dropping on a ball style light and it would still be a sharp bike.  Before buying give the wheels a slooow spin and make sure the rims aren't wonked.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 14, 2014)

Whats the story on the green American in the background?


----------



## vincev (Apr 14, 2014)

stpeteschwinn said:


> ...And my very similar 59 Panther II. These headlights shown (debuted in 1959 on the Panther II) were made of metal, and thus the chrome lasted if they were maintained, but shortly thereafter I guess they changed suppliers, and Schwinn went to a plastic housing with wafer thin chrome.




Your correct.I wish my headlights were metal.I have the model year with the plastic lights.They are in great shape but being plastic they are fragile. Plastic one are very hard to find in nice shape because of the paper thin chrome so I really dont like people handling this one.I would hate to see it get knocked over and crack one of them.


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 14, 2014)

The green American was not for sale.  Bummer.

Mike


----------



## cyberpaull (Apr 15, 2014)

*My 1961*




  my 1961 panther iii


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 15, 2014)

*Wow!!!!*



cyberpaull said:


> View attachment 146882  my 1961 panther iii




It don't get much better than this, at least when it comes to middleweights. Very nice.


----------



## cyberpaull (Apr 15, 2014)

*Cali*



mickeyc said:


> View attachment 146623View attachment 146624My daughter has found this bike.  What value would you place on it?  Guy is asking $375.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike




Cali prices most of us would pay $375 no problem


----------

